

What's New in Edge Rails: Nested Model Mass Assignment - nickb
http://ryandaigle.com/articles/2008/7/19/what-s-new-in-edge-rails-nested-models

======
ashleyw
I'm pretty new to rails (well, 3 months?), but when I saw this post last
night, it was the first time I had said "Wow, that makes sense!" to a new
feature.

The old way was horrible, it felt like a hack!

------
brett
Daigle's edge rails reviews are probably my favorite content of all the rails
blogs I subscribe to.

